# xover help



## BevsM3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guy's,

I have a set of Focal TN45 tweeters and need a Xover for them. Thank's for the help


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

You can contact Solen.ca They make great passive crossovers.


----------

